# Where do you buy your NIC Grids?



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

I wanted to ask UK members where you get your NIC grids from?

Can you please give me the link so I can compare the prices and find the best ones?

Thankies in advance


----------



## Michaela (Feb 15, 2009)

I got mine in  B&Q.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 15, 2009)

I got mine at Robert May because B&Q didn't stock them.

http://www.robertmay.co.uk/download.html They used to be on page 54.


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

I would love to have something like this (taken from the NIC cages thread part 1)







But I would rather it be like this one because the plan is to get Dippy and Fluffball bonded together in one cage and Benjamin and a girlfriend in another. These have both got to fit in the Summer house so higher would be better.







Michaela I have looked in the store before but I wasn't too sure what I was looking for, I'll look on the website


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

Tracy that website wouldn't work for me :S

Michaela I looked at the link, are they the grids you brought? How many 'packs' did you buy??

Can you show me a picture of your set up and tell me how many packs it took to make that setup, Thankies


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 15, 2009)

Got mine from screwfix. 

A few of the cages I made:





















Â£18.59 for 4 cubes = 16 pannels. The basic 2x3 pen took 20 grids, keep in mind that was also without a top on it. Also remember about 1000 zip ties (literally! some break, you will spend more time re-doing the cages then keeping them and cage ties break and some are faulty. Always handy to keep to hand anyway  )


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

I like the last picture with the shelf, but I want it bigger as there will be 2 bunnies in it...


----------



## Michaela (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes Becca I have them ones. This is Maddie's cage;






(It's actually different to this now though, but it's about the same size). 

I bought three boxes but that took 2 exactly, you could make one with more space but using the same number of grids I just wanted her to have three floors. She doesn't spend much time in her cage.


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats what I want my buns too look like, they look really cool!

I'll buy 4 boxes for 4 buns  They will be 2 to a cage  

FYI Michaela I may need your help to put it together like yours hehe!!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 15, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> I like the last picture with the shelf, but I want it bigger as there will be 2 bunnies in it...


To be honest I think that would be fine with Dippy and Fluffball in it or Benjamin and Fluffball. Its bigger then it looks, you could easily sit 4 full grown people in it and still have comfortable space Lol. 

I had a cage like Michaela's, spent about half an hour putting it together....Longest half hour of my life :blushan: :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh lol - hehe!!!

Okay, I might have it like yours to begin with then when I have more time to do it properly will change it around and experiment.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 15, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> Oh lol - hehe!!!
> 
> Okay, I might have it like yours to begin with then when I have more time to do it properly will change it around and experiment.


Believe me, you will want to change the cage around everyday when you first get the grids lol .


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, I do that with my room lol.

Michaela where do you get those pink and blue thingys?


----------

